# Totally confused - Skinfinishes/ Beauty Powders



## Blushbaby (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm an NC45 and am a bit baffed by this new collection. Which is which and what is it used for?

Which shades should I purchase? A skinfinish in Dark? Which beauty powder do I go for and what should I do in terms of application?

Sorry for the dumb questions. I have no time to get to a counter and will prob buy online.

Thank you.


----------



## sexypuma (Mar 14, 2007)

I am nc45/c7 as well and i use dark in the natural skinfinish. I stop using foundation a few months ago. If your skin is not too bad i guess, you can use it too instead of foundation. I only own 2 beauty powders. Peaceful (raquel) and pearl sunshine (barbie). I use only got peaceful 2 days ago. Yesterday, i used it as an allover powder and it worked fine. As for pearl sunshine, i use it as a highlighter. HTH


----------



## Artemis (Mar 14, 2007)

I would go with mineralize skinfinish in dark. That would would be the closet to your complexion.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. So is the Skinfinish to be used as a base or a highlighter?


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Thanks for your replies. So is the Skinfinish to be used as a base or a highlighter?_

 
Skinfinishes can be used as a finishing powder or alone in place of foundation. They have a bit more of a glowy finish than regular pressed powders.  Some lighter skintoned ladies use the darker shades in the skinfinishes as bronzers.
The Skinfinish in Dark is similar in color to Studio Fix C7 in my opinion.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I'm an NC45 and am a bit baffed by this new collection. Which is which and what is it used for?

Which shades should I purchase? A skinfinish in Dark? Which beauty powder do I go for and what should I do in terms of application?

Sorry for the dumb questions. I have no time to get to a counter and will prob buy online.

Thank you._

 
Beauty powder has different color and finish(same as MSF). Some of them has glitter and can be used for high lighter or blush or over all as finish powder. I think B/P and MSF are pretty much similar functional wise, depends on what color and what finish you choose.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, I'm buying the Skinfinish in Dark to use as a substitute for my usual loose powder and blot powder.

Can I be a pain in the ass and ask what shades you all are and which shimmery MSF's you currently use?

Which are the best ones for a glow?

Thank you!!


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Ok, I'm buying the Skinfinish in Dark to use as a substitute for my usual loose powder and blot powder.

Can I be a pain in the ass and ask what shades you all are and which shimmery MSF's you currently use?

Which are the best ones for a glow?

Thank you!!_

 
I am NC40 and MSF Dark is too dark for me to use as all over powder, but it's pretty when I use it as contour. I use MSF Shimpagne as highlighter(which I love) for cheek bones and T zone.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 15, 2007)

I use MSF medium dark and I'm NC43


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm about to get them on Ebay as they've all sold out here in London.

Have decided on Shooting Star, Peaceful and Skinfinish in Dark.

Thanks so much for your help ladies.


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 15, 2007)

im NC 45 and I use the MSF in medium dark


----------



## erica_1020 (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_im NC 45 and I use the MSF in medium dark_

 
Interesting I am C7/NC45 and just bought Dark today...Do you use as foundation or finishing powder?  And ladies do you carry this in your handbag and touch up with Natural MSF?


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_Interesting I am C7/NC45 and just bought Dark today...Do you use as foundation or finishing powder?  And ladies do you carry this in your handbag and touch up with Natural MSF?_

 
Hey girl! I haven't seen you on MUA! 
Anyhoo, I have this in Dark also but I only use it as a finishing powder or as a bronzer. I can't wear this as a foundation because it's too orangy. Med/Dark suits me better for that purpose.


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_Interesting I am C7/NC45 and just bought Dark today...Do you use as foundation or finishing powder? And ladies do you carry this in your handbag and touch up with Natural MSF?_

 
I guess you can say I use it for both.
These are the different ways I apply it:
-apply moisturizer and then the MSF over for light days
-moisturizer/concealer/MSF
-concealer/Bobbi Brown TM/MSF
-Studio Fix Fluid foundation/MSF


----------



## xdaniellex (Mar 21, 2007)

im a nc44 and thought i would be dark but until i went to mac.. she told me to get medium dark!


----------



## amoona (Mar 21, 2007)

I love the MSF Naturals ... not so crazy bout the other MSFs. They just don't do anything for me I found prettier highlighters (at least for me) in the regular line. I'm an NC40 and I use Medium Dark. When I work I use it to set my Select SPF and from everyday I use it as my sole foundation. I'm intereted in getting Dark to use as a bronzer.


----------



## Starr1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so glad everyone's talking about this because I've been planning on going to MAC all week to get MSF in Medium dark (i'm going today)!


----------



## Taj (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm a NC 25-30, and I like using MSF deep dark to make my cheeks pop !


----------

